# learn from the trolls



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

So i have been watching but keeping out of the topics with "you know who"

Im going to play devils advocate here and remind everyone including myself that the important thing is what we can learn......who cares really if he/she is talking out of their ^&*&.......take what you can learn and leave the rest.....if He/she makes outrageous claims about their living situation etc, or anything else....what ever.....im not attacking anyone here just trying to be accepting and open minded....

if WE spend all our time trying to nitpick every sentence, then we are prob missing the main point....

this is not a rant at all so please dont think im in anyway attacking anyone.....just trying to help keep the focus.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Francon said:


> they can. Notice that they don't/CANT.


I think you missed the point....no one wants a challenge. This site is not for confrontation and arguing.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well put PP

Franco,

This site is a learning source for homesteading and SS. Since you are apparently too dense to notice, nobody here gives a rats a$$ about the dribble you ramble on about. Here are a few links to sites where you can argue and debate to your hearts content. Below are 4. I got 46,000,000 results. Go have fun.

ControversialForums.com • Index page

Online Debate Network

Debate Forums - Objectivism Online Forum

Volconvo Debate Forums: Debating political, religious, and news-based topics


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

How do yall cook a Troll? I ain't got a clue, but I would bet a hunnert bucks, they taste like chicken, everything else does, rattlesnakes, turtle, and I even had some grilled snakehead fish this Summer, and they taste like chicken too.

You have to spear or use arrow and reel line to catch the snakehead fish, and you have to fillet the meat off them, not cook whole fish, but the meat off the ugly things is good when slow grilled.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

41south said:


> How do yall cook a Troll? I ain't got a clue, but I would bet a hunnert bucks, they taste like chicken, .


41,41,41.  Ya just don't get it. I thought everyone knew this, but I'll explain it to you. [sigh]

Ahem...

Chicken tastes like chicken because it comes from chicken.
Pork tastes like pork because it comes from pork.
Troll, (which is Norwegian for $hit) tastes like $hit because it comes from 
$hit.

Apparently you just aren't a man of the world or I would not have had to explain this to you. 

PS Re: the hunnert bucks, since I trust you, a check will be fine.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ok, let's *all* try to 'be better'... we've allowed bullcrap to distract us for too long now


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Agreed. It was fun while it lasted but it's starting to get a little thin.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

*Real old*

I have stopped going to most forums and only visit this one every now and then. To many Brad Paisleys and fighting. What has got into people?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

longtime said:


> I have stopped going to most forums and only visit this one every now and then. To many Brad Paisleys and fighting. What has got into people?


I had to google Brad Paisley... :lolsmash:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Brad Paisleys? Oh, I get it...took me a sec. That's a really cool song.

BTW-I really did meet my wife on Yahoo personals. We've been happily married for almost 4 years now.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I had to google Brad Paisley... :lolsmash:


So much cooler on line


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

What is a troll?:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> What is a troll?:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch


Don't know for sure, but understand they taste like S**t :surrender:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jason said:


> BTW-I really did meet my wife on Yahoo personals. We've been happily married for almost 4 years now.


Cool! I met my DH on Yahoo personals, too. Met about twelve years ago, and are happily married for almost ten years.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> So i have been watching but keeping out of the topics with "you know who"
> 
> Im going to play devils advocate here and remind everyone including myself that the important thing is what we can learn......who cares really if he/she is talking out of their ^&*&.......take what you can learn and leave the rest.....if He/she makes outrageous claims about their living situation etc, or anything else....what ever.....im not attacking anyone here just trying to be accepting and open minded....
> 
> ...


I hope that no one saw my posts in its threads as attacks. I sincerely want to learn how he functions from day to day as apparently he is living a shtf life now. Seems if he is on the up and up he would like to share details instead of just issuing edicts from on high that tantalize the common masses.

Unfortunately I have seen no replies to my questions, which causes me to doubt his sincerity.



Francon said:


> they can. Notice that they don't/CANT.


I'm waiting ...  There are many here who are interested in honest conversation. Whether or not you rise to the occasion is up to you. Anybody can thump their chest and drag their knuckles ... let's see if you can stand up straight and walk down the street like a man now.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

BB, no worries. The problem with trolls is they will NOT debate or interact amicably. Just cause dissention and walk away smiling. Best to have the admin pull their plug before they get too toxic.

We have too much prepping to do to worry about these guys. :beercheer:


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

BadgeBunny;
Anybody can thump their chest and drag their knuckles ... let's see if you can stand up straight and walk down the street like a man now.

:2thumb: ROFL Got a visual there.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Bigdog57 said:


> BB, no worries. The problem with trolls is they will NOT debate or interact amicably. Just cause dissention and walk away smiling. Best to have the admin pull their plug before they get too toxic.
> 
> We have too much prepping to do to worry about these guys. :beercheer:


Oh good. I would honestly like to chitty-chat at length with someone who lives the way he said he does. I mean, seriously ... it's not a lifestyle I would choose by choice but a little insight (just in case, you know) would have been nice.

Oh well ... 

There is another board that I just lurk at where a long time poster told some noob who was announcing that she had been offended, she was leaving and that she would be missed  "Well, whadda expect? Ya come in here with your hair on fire, tooting your own horn and then get your panties wadded up when someone doesn't agree with ya. We were here before ya came and we'll be here after you are gone ..."

I gotta say he made my day with that one post! LOL



Dixie said:


> BadgeBunny;
> Anybody can thump their chest and drag their knuckles ... let's see if you can stand up straight and walk down the street like a man now.
> 
> :2thumb: ROFL Got a visual there.


:dunno: I just call'em like I see 'em. My hubby laughs uncontrollably at me all the time (even after 10 years of marriage). When I ask him what in the world I said that was so funny :gaah: he always tells me "It's not what you said it is how you said it." He swears he is gonna get me drunk some night and drag me up on the stage of some amatuer mike-night and turn me loose.  I don't think so ... :gaah::gaah:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Goshengirl-were you and DH local to each other when you met?

DW and I were 9 miles apart, and from my birth until I was 2 (she's 2 years older than me) we actually lived in the same town on the same street!! But we never met until Yahoo personals set us up.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Horseman, true I aint a man of the world, seems like I learnt in school a troll lived under bridges, and thats all I can remember about trolls, guess my Father may have knocked some of my memory out of me, when he would smack a memory knot on my head, so I could memory not, do that no more.

But all joking aside, those snakehead carp fish are good eating, and the meat does taste like chicken. The ones we got this Summer out of the creek, were some of the best fish I have ever ate. I didn't like it fried, but slow cooked over a smoky fire, was great.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I leave for a few hours to work on inventory, and what a ya do?

Do I need to put someoya in time out??:hmmm:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

An Explanation to you about our friend

Internet Bridge Troll - CollegeHumor video


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Boom, no better explanation needed.

Sometimes I wonder, would I rather be manipulative or charismatic?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

worldengineer said:


> Sometimes I wonder, would I rather be manipulative or charismatic?


there's a differnce? :lolsmash:


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> What is a troll?:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch


I think it's someone that an expert don't agree with.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> there's a differnce? :lolsmash:


All in the eyes of the be-holder. :2thumb:
I'm beginning to think we need a troll smilie.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*What is a troll?*

TROLL: A Bridge Substructure Symbiont.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

HarleyRider said:


> TROLL: A Bridge Substructure Symbiont.


what benefit does the bridge get?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> what benefit does the bridge get?


HUmmm.... Troll poop works well as bridge crack filler?


----------

